# Night Lords 10th & 11th Companies!



## forkmaster

"_My sons, the galaxy is burning. We all bear witness to a final truth -- our way is not the way of the Imperium.
You have never stood in the Emperor’s light. Never worn the Imperial eagle. And you never will.
You shall stand in midnight clad, your claws forever red with the lifeblood of my father’s failed empire, warring through the centuries as the talons of a murdered god.
Rise, my sons, and take your wrath across the stars, in my name. In my memory. Rise, my Night Lords._"

*- The Primarch Konrad Curze, at the final gathering of the VIII Legion.*

So after having so many balls in the air, I thought to myself, better get my s**t straightened up and put into numbers so I can keep track of everything. This is my 3rd full powered CSM-army. Unlike my my Emperor's Children and Iron Warriors, which is based upon my own writings, this army will be based upon the famous & popular Night Lords-trilogy, written by the author Aaron Dembski-Bowden. I've read all materials released about them so far, and I will do my best to keep it up with the established fluff. Each character isn't based upon the same time-period. I will go into more specific details later. Without the World Eaters auxilliary, the army so far reaches 1120 points.

Here are the list of my content (as of June, 2012):
*HQ*:
- Night Lord Chaos Lord/Hero; with power fist & combi-weapon. 125

*Elites*:
- Chosen Chaos Space Marines/Talos Valcoran's First Claw. 5 Chosen, 2 power weapons/swords, 1 heavy bolter. 130

*Troops*:
- Chaos Space Marines/Ruven's Second Claw. 10 CSM, Mark of Tzeentch, 1 power fist, 1 meltagun, 1 plasmagun. 250.
- Chaos Space Marines/Third Claw. 10 CSM, Mark of Khorne. 1 meltagun, 1 plasmagun. 230.
- Khorne Bezerkers/World Eaters. (Not official fluff, only gaming related.) 183

*Fast Attack*:
- Chaos Raptors/Lucoryphus Bleeding Eyes' Cult/Ninth Claw. 5 Raptors. 190

*Heavy Support*: 
- Chaos Havocs/Fourth Claw. 5 Havocs. 1 lascannon, 1 heavy bolter, missile lanucher, 1 autocannon. 195.


*Ninth Claw*: This is Lucoryphus Bleeding Eyes' Cult, slightly mentioned in _The Core_ that they belonged to 9th Claw. From the description, they still wear traditional midnight blue armour, only that they have painted tears on their helmets. Lucoryphus is described to be more bird-like, warp-changed into something he doesn't even himself recognize, but I won't be able to convert any like this. Here are my first official pictures:









































































*Edit*: Also should note this is the 2nd time ever I painted Night Lords, and first time ever I've worked with Raptor models. The metallic ones, at that, are not smoth going. Also this is a work in progress, so bare with me here.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Well so far so good mate. Seeing as how you said this is your first time working with them, I think they look good. Not so sure about the little flames at the ends of their feet, but everything else looks good! Maybe make the lightning bolts a little thinner as they are just a little to thick.

Keep up the good work!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## forkmaster

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Well so far so good mate. Seeing as how you said this is your first time working with them, I think they look good. Not so sure about the little flames at the ends of their feet, but everything else looks good! Maybe make the lightning bolts a little thinner as they are just a little to thick.
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


Why thank you! Yes I wasn't sure about painting dust or fire, so I went with the latter just to try it. It looks much better in real life I might add though.  So I can update you readers with my current progress. While going through my Death Guard, which I will dismantle and sell now I've managed to establish to myself, I removed three of them and re-painted as Night Lords (a lot of repainting to do), which gives me one extra to make Variel. Does anybody know exactly what type of weapons he has?


*First Claw*: I've finished Xarl, Uzas and Mercutian. 
*Second claw*: I've finished the squad champion, Ruven and a regular Night Lord with nothing special about him. 
*Third Claw*:The standard bearer is complete.
*Fourth Claw*: Every member so far is finished except for the last heavy bolter.

*Pictures*: So thought I go into detail here. As I should say, Fourth Claw used to be Emperor's Children, but when I counted my points for that army I was like "Shit, I don't even need this squad!" so I re-painted them as Night Lords. Here are some Before-pictures. It should be noted, the Aspiring Champion is replaced by another as can be seen in picture 5. These are before and after pictures, how the Aspiring Champions have changed. In the first 2 pictures is the champion for 2nd Claw, and the last 2 pictures is for 4th Claw. I hope that is now confusing. 









































*Future Plans*: Deciding what to expand my Night Lords force upon, whether it be army box or separate box's and whether or not to get additional 5 Raptors. And then finish painting what I got.


----------



## CPT Killjoy

Great work all around. I really hope the new codex is kind to the night lords, because right now, your army would have a tough time I think. Other than that, they look really good. I have to say that the lighting looks exactly like when I try to paint it (or cracks for that matter). Which brings me to:

Question for the Masses: Does anyone have any suggestions for getting them to look more realistic?


----------



## forkmaster

CPT Killjoy said:


> Great work all around. I really hope the new codex is kind to the night lords, because right now, your army would have a tough time I think. Other than that, they look really good. I have to say that the lighting looks exactly like when I try to paint it (or cracks for that matter). Which brings me to:
> 
> Question for the Masses: Does anyone have any suggestions for getting them to look more realistic?


As I've understand it, Chaos in general is in pretty bad shape.  This is mostly due to collecting and creating, not playing actually. I think my 3000 points Emperor's Children would be better to use then as I got every type of squad there is pretty much. 

Yeah I'm afraid that's more or less the best I can do with lightnings. Hopefully others can answer it better.


----------



## forkmaster

*Here comes my so far only HQ choice, the Night Lord Hero. I'm quite satisfied with him. As said, I'm not quite sure who this will represent other than Malcharion pre-Dreadnought*:


----------



## forkmaster

*So here finally comes my Chosen squad, First Claw of 10th Company. The minis are based upon this picture, so let me know what you think*.


----------



## forkmaster

*And here they are as individual characters. I am really satisefied with my work here, except on Talos as I didn't get a real Blood Angels sword, the NL-sword you get in the convert pack had to do. I tried my best to defile his imperial Aquila, but that didn't go too well as you hardly see it. Variel is a bit of a wild card as I didn't have any real flayed shoulder pads, I thought of doing him so it looked like a former Red Corsair. I wish I was better at converting models, because I would have made a longer broad chainsword for Xarl and have him hold it with both hands*:


----------



## forkmaster

*One last update here before this week is over. Next week I will begun working at a day-care thingy, for kids to attend while their parents work. Not kindergarden but for older kids who have started school. So this means less time for bad ass Night Lords. 

Next update will be Ruven, and instead of making him a simple aspiring champion for 2nd Claw, he will be a Chaos Sorceror and my 2nd HQ. This is how I pictured him after the flashback in Void Stalker, except that he wields a magic wand instead of a sword*:


----------



## Orochi

When I see Night Lords I want to see Rhinos!



I do love the Night Lords Character model (having bought it 7 times), but I always felt like the legs were out of proportion with the rest of him. Makes him look a little short and weedy next to the plastics. And God Forbid you stand it next to Ahriman!


----------



## forkmaster

Orochi said:


> When I see Night Lords I want to see Rhinos!
> 
> 
> 
> I do love the Night Lords Character model (having bought it 7 times), but I always felt like the legs were out of proportion with the rest of him. Makes him look a little short and weedy next to the plastics. And God Forbid you stand it next to Ahriman!


I got a Rhino packed at the moment which I will begin to work upon once my 2nd and 3rd Claws are finished. Oh you got 7 of that bad boy? Hahah oh yeah his one tall S.O.B.

*Here cometh the Fourth Claw, which is my Havocs. Model-wise they are former Emperor's Children, that when I looked upon them I felt, "I already got 3 squads of these guys, the NL's got none!" I uploaded previously how they used to look, here comes the ending results.

They aren't based upon any particular characters, but I will try and re-read the books to see if I find some interesting names soo enough*:


----------



## forkmaster

_Hello guys! So today is not just any day but it is my birthday!!! So happy me! To celebrate this I think I will get around to order Fear to Tread, and perhaps look into either getting more Raptors, Terminators or perhaps a Dread for my Night Lords! I don't know just yet.

Also I showed ADB, the author behind the characters my Night Lords project is based upon and he look enthusiastic about as can be seen here. I got no pictures at the moment, still working on my slog of regular Astartes. I got 8 soon to be finished at least and working on them. Here is a sneak peak as of July what you guys can expect soon. Also now my projects Imperial Guard: Cadian 443rd, Emperor's Children warband and my Iron Warriors are 100% complete. Feels good to move on now._


----------



## forkmaster

So my quest for the next big step, which would be vlogging has begun. Today I have:
- Looked up Royalty Free Music, anymore tips are highly welcome.
- Found a Codec & voice recording programs which I intend to install and use later on.
- Begun to write a script, I want to to NOT be spontanious but with a thought behind it.
- Recharged my camera so it can be put to better use.

The idea with this vlog is to first and foremost bring forth my models in a new light other than the frozen images, its to take new paths to spread the hobby and to give slightly not so good book-reviews. The final part is to perhaps make some money of (with commercials and all that on Youtube) so I can get newer models to show.

*I also begun with making a bad Intro-picture in Photoshop. Here is Version 1.0 (my edition):
*









*With the thankful help of Erika, a good internet-friend of mine, here is her version 1.2*:


----------



## Lethiathan

Cool Idea! And may I ask, how many chaos armies do you have? I know I've seen at least 3 on heresy...


----------



## forkmaster

Lethiathan said:


> Cool Idea! And may I ask, how many chaos armies do you have? I know I've seen at least 3 on heresy...


I have 3 Chaos-armies to honest, 1 IG. On a individual basis, I'm up to close to 200 individual Marines or something. The main ones are Emperor's Children, Iron Warriors and Night Lords, but I have a small auxilliary of World Eaters & Death Guard.


----------



## forkmaster

So now I've finally begun with my Vlog and here is version 1.1 of the intro. I think I will change the voice and try and speak up a little for the next, or use another quote. A friend of mine will help with fixing up the logo she said but its a start. How do you post Youtube-vids in the threads btw?










http://youtu.be/Np9wt91f3w8



HTML:


[MEDIA=youtube]wFullScreen[/MEDIA]


----------



## forkmaster

*Time for update, this is Second Claw. Only known member is Xan Kurus. These are based upon the passing name in Void Stalker. As I understand it he managed to have a full made squad at his desposible. Also I got some new videos up on my channel, does anybody know how to post them here in the forums so they can be watched?*


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Regular link to Youtube should get the link across okay. Great work on the models as well, love the Night Lords and the novels.


----------



## forkmaster

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Regular link to Youtube should get the link across okay. Great work on the models as well, love the Night Lords and the novels.


Alrighty I'll give it a try. I should warn the sound was crappy on the first 2 actual vids, but I will get that fixed for the future.
*
Welcome to the Vlog*!











As the videos are 16 mins, I have had to cut short on much thingys and I know a really good review should be like 2000 words without hardly even mentioning the plot.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Great looking unit of choosen Fork. The lord with the giant wings on his helm is my favorite, reminds me of the evil knight lord from the movie Willow. The apothecary doesnt seem to fit in so well tho, only because of his color compared to the rest of your models.

Anyways, keep up the good work.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## forkmaster

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Great looking unit of choosen Fork. The lord with the giant wings on his helm is my favorite, reminds me of the evil knight lord from the movie Willow. The apothecary doesnt seem to fit in so well tho, only because of his color compared to the rest of your models.
> 
> Anyways, keep up the good work.
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


Thank you for the kind words and generous rep! I havent seen that movie in a while but it could be about right what you say. Well that isnt much of my choosing as it is ADB to add him in the books. I do think I should have used an actual arm from an apothecary though.


----------



## forkmaster

*So here are my 2 next installments of videos + a sneakpeak*:


----------



## forkmaster

*So here comes my 2nd World Eater Khorne Bezerker squad. I managed to buy 23 Bezerkers second-hand from another guy for a really ceap price. 16 of them will be World Eaters, 7 will be painted as Night Lords 3rd Claw*:


----------



## forkmaster

Some videos for you to enjoy!


----------



## forkmaster

Hello everyone, I hope everything is great. I must apologize for my absence but there aresome things which has gotten in the way. First Ive gone back to the university studying to be a teacher and last week I was in a accident resulting a splinter in my left elbow (making it useless for some time) and sprained left foot and right thumb.

It was while driving home my bike after a night out in the clubs when a guy walked out in my path and I had no way of stopping. So this will hinder any models to be finished in the near future. Thanks for your patient.

*So I got so many updates to share with you all! I'm feeling much better now and I've gotten back to paint now and then. First off:
- I'm 100% done with my last World Eaters Khorne Bezerkers, my 3rd squad. They are not fluffy, only meant for gaming. Pictures will come later in this post to show you guys.
- I've bought the last 4 old Chaos Raptors (only 4 since the 5th was missing in the box BUT I did get refund for that part) my town had to offer before they new ones was shipped out. I've started painting 3 of them. The good thing is though I still got 5 jumppacks, which mean with some kitbashing I got 5 fullfledged Raptors.
- I've bought 5 second-hand regular SM Terminators, which I will start to work on the Atramentar and 1st Company (HH-Scouring period).
- I've also bought from a site called Bit & Kits. From that site I got enough to create 7 Kyroptera (the council of Night Lords first mentioned in Prince of Crows), then the last 8th member in 3rd Claw and my 5th missing Raptor. Still with me so far. AAAND.... I got the beginning of two Chaos Terminators (only half of them unfortunate though. But I will expand upon them.
- I've sold my first Imperial Guard units. I will not sell the entire army (as its too close to my heart) but some elements are unnecessary. I'm also selling out my left-over bitz which I have no use for.
- I've also bought my video-recorder and editing program for future vlogging. I got one episode done only needed to edited. Then on Friday I will record more. Now enjoy the pictures.*

























































P.S: Sorry about the lightning.


----------



## forkmaster

So here comes episode 4 of my Vlog and here you can see my Bleeding Eyes' Raptor Cult! In it you can also see some sneakpeeks for upcoming models and some changes that will occurr with Talos and Ruven.






Then we also have episode 5 here, which is a special one!


----------



## forkmaster

http://aarondembskibowden.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/talosepic.jpg

*Also I have remade my Ruven character since the updated picture where his spirit talks to Talos onboard the Echo of Damnation as you can see above. Its from ADB's blog. Now a days he holds a staff instead.*


----------



## forkmaster

*So now I'm finally back with some new updates. Here we have a video of my first Atramentar which I made a exclusive first handview on Youtube on for people to look at, there is also a sneak peak at upcoming models. Here below there are some pictures on the way. Also don't forget to check in my book reviews when you get the time.*










































Also I am in dying need for help and advice about magnets. I have never tried using them before so I'm completely fresh in this area. The reason why is because I'm gonna order some Dreadnoughts from FW and I want to make it available so I can switch the weapons more easily. I got a recommended site as I will provide a link for below here.

Does anybody know which of these magnets are recommended for bigger modells such as Dreadnoughts, and which is recommended for smaller figures like Infantry and the such? If anybody has any better sites to order from, I am all ears open.

http://www.rare-earth-magnets.com/c-9-disc-magnets.aspx


----------



## forkmaster

*
And then we have the final edition of Talos here.*


----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster

*Some new videos in the waiting hour for Angron pictures to be taken later today! Look closely in Midway and you'll get some pictures I'm uploading later today. *


----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster

*So I'm finally finished with my take on Angron the Red Angel, Primarch of the World Eaters Legion. And unlike showing him in my Night Lords tread, I wanted him to have this tread of his own. Unlike what others might have done, I wanted his representation to be in the Ultramar battles unlike Isstvan III like FW wants it to be. On the ground you have a Mk. II Ultramarine, to the right a Mk. IV Ultramarine and to the right a Mk. IV Word Bearer. Its based upon this picture below:*


----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster

*Prepare yourself for a mega-dump of new things! First out is my 2nd squad of Night Lords Raptors, and this time we have Lucoryphus himself present! Enjoy these pictures as more pictures is coming up and as well new videos*:


----------



## forkmaster

*Also here is coming Malcharion the War-Sage, former Captain of the 10th Company, now a Chao Dreadnought. This is perhaps the best work I've done on a model. In my eyes its perfect, or as close as I can get to that*:


----------



## Chosen of Malal

Just a bit of constructive criticism, I notice the white facemask on your most recent night lord isn't really shaded. I can see white down in the crevices around the pipes on his helmet, making his face look very flat. Also, try building some layers for those lightning bolts, rather than just laying on some white paint, it'd make all the difference to put some watered down blue under the white.


----------



## forkmaster

Chosen of Malal said:


> Just a bit of constructive criticism, I notice the white facemask on your most recent night lord isn't really shaded. I can see white down in the crevices around the pipes on his helmet, making his face look very flat. Also, try building some layers for those lightning bolts, rather than just laying on some white paint, it'd make all the difference to put some watered down blue under the white.


Which Night Lord particularly are we talking about here then?


----------



## forkmaster

*Let's show some new videos here then*:


----------



## Chosen of Malal

forkmaster said:


> Which Night Lord particularly are we talking about here then?


Post 34, last picture, center.


----------



## forkmaster

Chosen of Malal said:


> Post 34, last picture, center.


Ahh Sevatar! Yeah, I will take a look on him and get right on that!


----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster

*So great news here! I've sold my Death Guard (which can be seen in Episode 5), and I've sold 16 out of 24 World Eaters, and already gained twice the profit I bought them for. I bought 23 Khorne Bezerkers for around 12,5 Euros, but Ive sold the first 16 for around 22,5 perhaps, which means almost three times the profit if I am that lucky with the last 8.

As I'm gonna sell the last 8 as well, I granted myself to order a huge deal from bitz and kits, so now I'm the proud owner of around 13 coming Cultist Heretics (made out of regular Imperial Guard which will be converted). 3 of them will be pilots based upon the human characters in Prince of Crows. 

Upcoming projects:
- I've started on 3rd Claw (made out of Bezerkers but with other weapons), which will appear in Episode 14.
- I will have a full 4th Claw made also out of Bezerkers, but I'm thinking about selling them and buying an ordinary CSM Box instead since I prefer those models any day. So the first 4th Claw will be exchanged in a near future.
- I've started on my first Emperor's Childrens Dreadnought out of two available.
- Two more Painting Guides are in the making.*


----------



## forkmaster

*Some new videos here! There will come some updating pictures of my Emperor's Children Dreadnought in my other thread soon as well!*


----------



## forkmaster

*So my Bitz and Kits Orders have arrived, I will get on to tell you guys that I have around 24 upcoming Traitor Guards, Cultists and Night Lords Naval Personel on the way. I tell you more in my midway-update video*:





*Also my 3rd Painting Guide can be seen here below*:


----------



## forkmaster

*So finally some updates from me. First out we got the second order from Forge World Here!*


----------



## forkmaster

*I can finally return with some pictures as well. Here we have my Night Lords Rhino called Carpe Noctum. It is mentioned in the NL-story called Soul Hunter and I think Seventh Claw used it prior to its destruction. A video should come up in a close future*


----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster

*Now I got a mega-huge update coming here. Let's do them in order.
- I'm finished with my interpretation of the Kyroptera members from the novella called Prince of Crows, which you will be able to see down below here.
- I'm 90% finished with 4 out 5 Atramentar Terminators. The 5th Terminator is about 80% finished. Pictures might come this weekend. 
- I'm currently working on my last old scool Raptors in metal. 3 are 60% finished, then I'm gonna start base-spray the other 2.
- I've put in a huge order from bits and kits, so I might have up to around 8-10 new Raptors/Warp Talons. In that order I also got around 50 bases which I have been missing out. 
- I have sold 1 of my 5 Leman Russ Tanks. I'm going to sell at least 1 more once I get some boxes to do it.
- I got 2 painting guides coming up.
- and I have around 20 Imperial Guard waiting to be converted into Chaos Cultists.

And lastly, the pictures. Let's guess if you can spot who is who*:


----------



## forkmaster

*And the 2nd part*:


----------



## forkmaster

*The 3rd part*:


----------



## forkmaster

*Painting Guide Nr. 6*:


----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## Jacobite

Nice work on the red of the loin cloth, can I make one suggestion? A final highlight on the bone of the horns would really tie the color together.


----------



## forkmaster

Jacobite said:


> Nice work on the red of the loin cloth, can I make one suggestion? A final highlight on the bone of the horns would really tie the color together.


I will have to see what I can do about that! Thank you otherwise!


----------



## Mossy Toes

Quite the faithful band of Night Lords you have here. I agree with Jacobite on the bone--it could help the tusks pop out rather than look similar to the trim.


----------



## forkmaster

Mossy Toes said:


> Quite the faithful band of Night Lords you have here. I agree with Jacobite on the bone--it could help the tusks pop out rather than look similar to the trim.


I take it thats a good thing? Well I thank you for the comment and I shall see what I can do about it! 

In other news, here comes my latest Raptor-videos!


----------



## forkmaster

*And the pictures that belongs with them*:
















*My re-made Lucoryphus-character*:


----------



## forkmaster

*After quite a lot of Chaos Traitor Guard and Cultists, I'm falling back to my main army here, or 1 out of 2. I'm currently working on finishing 3rd Claws (about 2½ left to do there) and then working on my 1 out of 5 last Bleeding Eye's Raptors (meaning I have 4 more to go). But meanwhile you can check out these Imperial Navy Pilots, based upon the humans travelling along the Night Lords during the Heresy in Thramas.*


----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster

*So what can I update with?
- Sometime this weekend I think I'm gonna start with my Night Lords Exalted character, making him from possessed-parts. I actually need your help on which head I should use. You can see the head-parts here below*:





*- I'm soon finished with 3 squads of Traitor Guard, you can see the progress I'm doing here.
- I'm also gonna give my try on Word Bearers, since I want to try something new out. And since I'm already on the possessed-path with my Night Lords, this will be a good start.
- I've finished 2 Pink Horror daemons of Tzeentch because I wanted to try those out as well.
- 3rd Claw should be finished within soon.
- I'm done with 1 pack of Warp Talons, and 6 out of 10 Chaos Raptors (my last).*


----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Good ideas on the Exalted character, I myself have decided to write fluff for my own warband, I was thinking about my leader being a enigmatic captain who's uniting a lot of the smaller Night Lords warbands into a new 'company'. Still rolling it around, trying to find time to write it.


----------



## forkmaster

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Good ideas on the Exalted character, I myself have decided to write fluff for my own warband, I was thinking about my leader being a enigmatic captain who's uniting a lot of the smaller Night Lords warbands into a new 'company'. Still rolling it around, trying to find time to write it.


There is a short in the _Treacheries of the Space Marines_ about 2nd generation Legion Astartes (like night Lords, Emperor's Children and Thousand Sons that were created after the heresy). You could draw some inspiration from there perhaps. _Ahriman Exile_ also dras quite on the whole, start from scratch and work your way up. I would of course, do my best to help you with the fluff if you want. Thank you for the comment about the Exalted!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

forkmaster said:


> There is a short in the Treacheries of the Space Marines about 2nd generation Legion Astartes (like night Lords, Emperor's Children and Thousand Sons that were created after the heresy). You could draw some inspiration from there perhaps. Ahriman Exile also dras quite on the whole, start from scratch and work your way up. I would of course, do my best to help you with the fluff if you want. Thank you for the comment about the Exalted!


Thanks! I probably will ask you for help on some things, but overall I think I know more or less how to keep the fluff in line. I've only read Soul Hunter so far (I've got Lord of the Night coming in the mail though, and I've heard it's impeccable!), so I'm not as familiar with some like you probably are. They'd be making new Night Lords by abducting children and using their geneseed or other chapters geneseeds and training them, since the Night Lords gene seed is probably the second or first purest of any traitor I don't see a problem in this.

Also when I get around to assembling more of an army I'm going to rely heavily on counts-as for units like Obiterators and cult troops, since Night Lords really shun mutation of all types. I've been thinking of using Puppets War Ripper or Destroyer models with more guns attached to be my Obliterators, and for cult troops they'd be Chaos Marines with extensive cyborgnetic augmetation and shields for the Plague Marines, Chaos Marines with extra battle wear and close combeat weapons for Berzerkers, etc. I made a thread about that somewhere haha


----------



## forkmaster

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Thanks! I probably will ask you for help on some things, but overall I think I know more or less how to keep the fluff in line. I've only read Soul Hunter so far (I've got Lord of the Night coming in the mail though, and I've heard it's impeccable!), so I'm not as familiar with some like you probably are. They'd be making new Night Lords by abducting children and using their geneseed or other chapters geneseeds and training them, since the Night Lords gene seed is probably the second or first purest of any traitor I don't see a problem in this.
> 
> Also when I get around to assembling more of an army I'm going to rely heavily on counts-as for units like Obiterators and cult troops, since Night Lords really shun mutation of all types. I've been thinking of using Puppets War Ripper or Destroyer models with more guns attached to be my Obliterators, and for cult troops they'd be Chaos Marines with extensive cyborgnetic augmetation and shields for the Plague Marines, Chaos Marines with extra battle wear and close combeat weapons for Berzerkers, etc. I made a thread about that somewhere haha


Oh I didn't mean to question your knowledge, I'm sure you are well-read on the matter. I meant just adding details, or storytelling.  Like for instance your warband, do you want it to e Chaos-free or Chaos-worshipping? How many characters are you planning on adding and so on.  Well _Soul Hunter_ sets it up pretty well, and the others just add details, so I recommend you to read them as well. I've heard they are being compiled into an Omnibus soon. 

Yeah that sounds like a good set-up. That would be my estimations as well (on the gene-seed). You could have a twist/problem/obstacle with one character mutating. How would the others react to it?  I saw someone was using the new Centurions (despite the fact I hate the actual models) for the Space Marine force. If you ask me, use those models, Chaos-ify them and then you have some good count-as-models that are legal for gaming in tournaments. Otherwise, use just Havocs if you want heavy weapons. The cult-troops you can still use. Or check out my other thread were I'm doing Traitor Guard for inspiration. Link it to me if you find it.

It sure is, but its nice with ADB contributions and put them against each other. Really nice to see different characters view on the same things.


----------



## forkmaster

Ddraig Cymry said:


> I want my warband to be rather chaos free, although a few characters might do what Zso Sahaal did in 'Lord of the Night' (That book arrived the day after I posted last here, and I'm already half way through, a very nice read!), using them as a tool rather than as an ally. Another thing I love about that book and Soul Hunter is that in 'Soul Hunter' you get a sense of how Night Lords operate in a traditional combat environment; with extreme efficiency and savagery, whilst in 'Lord of the Night' you get a perfect case as to how they prefer to kill; striking rapidly and terrifying the defenders. Zso managed to kill what, fifty hive gangers single handedly when he was trying to get the Corona back? Amazing.
> 
> As far as characters go, the leader (I haven't settled on names for any of them yet, Hell I don't even know where to start for inspiration for Nostraman names, maybe Transylvanian?) is either going to be a captain from the Legion before the Heresy or an upstart sergeant, both of which are assembling the shattered remains of several other depleted companies, as well as taking the gene seeds from their defeated loyalist cousins and fallen comrades to make new Night Lords. There'd also be a sorcerer, but due to the Night Lords' displeasure at using psykers, would't be trusted. Anytime he leaves the company's battle-barge he'd be escorted by a custodian, a Night Lord who is also a psychic blank. There will be a raptor and bike captain (both made to look senior and respected for the tabletop of course haha) , and either a Techmarine or fallen techpriest (for the Warpsmith).
> 
> I've only gotten one squad of Chaos Marines, a Terminator lord, five raptors, the Dark Vengeance Lord (he'd be the sorcerer, since he looks like he has a force weapon already) and the Dark Vengeance Chosen with a power fist (as his custodian). I NEED to buy some Night Lords upgrade packs and those new shoulder pads from Forge World, so far they're just what was in the kit.


Oh don't worry, I didn't mind it. We were on the subject of Night Lords, so please, feel free to continue to post about it here. Yeah, Night Lords are portrayed much like that in Lord of the Night. which kinda makes them closely related to Iron Warriors only that they don't shun the Gods as much.

For names you can look here. I would imagine that many names are either really short (like Uzas), or long ending in -arion (like Sevatarian, Malcharion). I'm hetting kinda like asian-feeling on some of the names.

I should mention there aren't any blanks amongst the Astartes (since they are created from Warp-material). But they could have captured human blanks and use as nullifiers.


----------



## neferhet

That's a lot of good quality stuff, here! Thank you for sharing. I really appreciate when i see alternative ways to paint pink  
+rep (for the pink!)


----------



## forkmaster

neferhet said:


> That's a lot of good quality stuff, here! Thank you for sharing. I really appreciate when i see alternative ways to paint pink
> +rep (for the pink!)


Thank you very much for the rep and you're most welcome for the tip!


----------



## Grins1878

I've never been a big fan of the Night Lords (despite one of my mates insisting I read the books - Haven't yet, but they're on the to read list), but your army looks stunning!  Great to see a nice variety of stuff all painted really well.

I now approve of the wings on their helms! You've done em proud!


----------



## forkmaster

Grins1878 said:


> I've never been a big fan of the Night Lords (despite one of my mates insisting I read the books - Haven't yet, but they're on the to read list), but your army looks stunning!  Great to see a nice variety of stuff all painted really well.
> 
> I now approve of the wings on their helms! You've done em proud!


That is a really great compliment, especially since it comes from one who doesn't like the original source-material (models/haven't read the books). I didn't like them either until I read _Soul Hunter_ and then I was instantly hooked. I thank you very much for the comment!


----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## neferhet

Fast and effective. very good. Tzeentch is most pleased.


----------



## forkmaster

neferhet said:


> Fast and effective. very good. Tzeentch is most pleased.


I'm glad to hear that!

In other news, I suspect (or hope) to be finished with *3rd Claw* next week at latest (after waiting around a whole year). Also the last remnants of *7th Claw* should be put in motion, but not until I'm further in with my *Thousand Sons*. After that I think I might take a break from *Night Lords*. The last *4 Raptors* (which are missing their legs so far), will be put on hold!


----------



## forkmaster

*Since I probably won't be able to update until like next year in this VIP-thread, I wanted to wish all my followers a really merry Christmas and a happy New Years!*


----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster

*I'm discussing which Primarchs for Forge Worlds Horus Heresy-game I want to get!*


----------



## forkmaster

*I'm talking about the Primarchs from the Forge World Horus Heresy-series*:


----------



## forkmaster

*So back again! Thought I was going to give an update on this army. First out*:
- I'm currently fixing with my absolutly last squad of Havocs. So far their squad number is uncertain. They will have the last 4 remaining Night Lords bat-helmets.
- After that I only lack 2 remaining models for my 3rd Claw squad. One of them just needs arms.
Then I am done with my Night Lords I would imagine. After that I would continue with my *Brotherhood of Ashes*, also known as the *Thousand Sons*. I will also do a small side-project which is some characters of the Black Legion. Most prominently is *Eliphas* from the DOW-games, and the main-POW-character *Iskander Khayon* from ADB upcoming _Rise of the Warmaster_-series. There will be painting tutorials. I will not however make a Black Legion version of Ruven.

*Edit*: Small side-note, I just realized I was on my last member of 3rd Claw. I already had finished 8 of them and a 9th is to be completed.


----------



## forkmaster

Episode 30:


----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster

Episode 31: Third Claw, Night Lords 10th Company!

*Third Claw is the beginning of the end to this project.*


----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## Khorne's Fist

These boys are shaping up very nicely. A bit more light when taking the photos might help see the fine details a bit better though.


----------



## forkmaster

Khorne's Fist said:


> These boys are shaping up very nicely. A bit more light when taking the photos might help see the fine details a bit better though.


Yeah it's my camera that's a bit difficult when it comes to lights. I'll see what I can do about it.


----------



## Kreuger

A more neutral background would help with the subject's contrast.


----------



## forkmaster




----------



## Mossy Toes

Nice to see those archive Havocs. Makes me want to paint up the dozen or so I got cheap from a friend recently...


----------



## forkmaster

Mossy Toes said:


> Nice to see those archive Havocs. Makes me want to paint up the dozen or so I got cheap from a friend recently...


Yeah I really like them as well. Nice that I inspired you in that way!! 

And also as a announcement. A Daemon Prince model has been acquired and it will represent the Exalted on the table from the fluff. I've done some videos and pictures of the whole things and they will appear quite soon. I joined in on the July Painting Challenge and you can see it all down below.


----------



## forkmaster

*So I have been working on the Exalted-character and pretty fast both finished the model, photographed it and filmed so here you can take a look at the process.*


----------



## forkmaster

*Next step*:


----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster

Continuation:


----------



## forkmaster

*So I've been thinking about doing the Exalted-character for quite a while and here I talk about him and the process behind it all.*


----------



## forkmaster

*As you all know is that I for a really long time talked about re-creating the throne-toomscene which appeared in the novel called Void Stalker, based upon the fan-drawed image. Here I can finally present that small terrain project for you all. I will also give small snippets of hints of my upcoming series called Fan Narration.*


----------



## forkmaster

So there has been some leaked photos for the upcoming model-representation of Konrad Curze, the Night Haunter, and Jago 'Sevatar' Sevatarion models which I'm really excited about so I will place my next order from FW very soon I believe.

I talk some more about it 



! So soon I will close off and finish this Night Lord-army.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Oooh, loving that throne room.


----------



## forkmaster

Mossy Toes said:


> Oooh, loving that throne room.


*Oh I'm really happy to hear that!* :victory:

*On another note, I have finally returned with some of my last Night Lords.*


----------



## forkmaster

*And here is the full former 11th Assault Company, later called the Bleeding Eye's Raptor Cult and finally the 9th Claw of 10th Company.*


----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster

So I did another fan-narration and this time I retell the short opening from the novel called Void Stalker, written bu ADB. I leave the link down here below and let me know what you think about it.






Beyond that I also discuss the new Forge World models Konrad Curze and Sevatar of the Night Lords Legion.


----------



## forkmaster

*So this will be my 2000th post on this web-site so it deserves to be put here in my current poster-boys thread and post the 50th episode of my Vlog! I am currently working on a couple of cultists a friend's friend of my mine, my own Ahriman kit-bashed model, the World Eater from Talon of Horus and a Black Legion Rubricae.*


----------



## forkmaster

*Hello I'm back again! So in July I'm starting my 2015's July Painting Challenge (something I jumped onboard with last year), where I challenge myself to update and paint several different models. So during the Challenge I will have several main objectives as listed below:*

- Main objective: Fulgrim, Daemon-Primarch of Slaanesh.
- Secondary Objective: Cultists Followers of the Word (8 of them)
- Tertiary Objective: Slaaneshi Cultists, Brotherhood of Torture, Blood Pact, Thousand Sons ect ect.

*The objectives might change over time depending on how much time I have or what I can do depending on my work schedule. I will try and keep scores of what I will have achieved by the end of each week as you can see here below. Week Minus 1*:
- Warm Up, presentation of objectives.
- Assembling Guide Nr. 3 "How to assemble Fulgrim, Daemon-Primarch of Slaanesh!"
- Started assembling and painting cultists.
By the end of each week I will swear an Oath of Moment of what I hope to have finished by the end of the next week to come. As my first Oath of Moment is:
- Begin the 30th Painting Guide for Fulgrim the Daemon-Primarch of Slaanesh.


----------

